
Show HN: Putt Hosting – Simple, Affordable, Quality cPanel and VPS Hosting - robputt796
https://www.putthosting.net
======
robputt796
I am looking for appraisal of the offering. If you'd like to try it out you
can use the following discounts...

20% off Shared Hosting - Nov16 || 50% off VPS Hosting - VPS50

